# Sputter issue



## Etherfelix (May 25, 2018)

I have an 01 Altima GXE, for the past year I've had the most complicated issue. When I'm not pressing on the gas, whether it be at a stop or when i first start my car it sputters and will die sometimes from it unless i press the gas. I've replaced the EGR valve, fuel filter, fuel pump, injectors, MAF sensor. I'm completely discouraged and beyond frustrated because i cant figure out what's wrong and can't really afford to take it into a shop, all help is appreciated. The problem seems to happen a lot worse when i first start the car, and it seems that if I press on my gas to back out of a spot when I first start my car, it is a lot worse and almost always causes it to die. I have no other symptoms other than a crappy startup, doesn't really give me issues though because it always starts up every time, just seems to be a little slower than other cars, not too bad though and im not sure if it's related to this or not.


----------

